# Ex pat ages?



## AdamU (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm 20 years old and have been offered a new role within my current company, which would involve a move to Dubai.

Since I have no strings keeping me here in the UK, I'm seriously considering the offer. The directors of the company have also told me that if I don't enjoy my time over there, I can return home after six months.

The main potential issue holding me back is that I cannot foresee there being many ex pats in my age range living in Dubai.

I have family friends that live in Hong Kong which I visited last January. After speaking to a lot of their friends and the people that were a few years younger than me, every one of them had some sort of plan to go to university in either the UK or the States.

What are all your experiences in regards to this? Do you think I would struggle meeting new people?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Adam.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

what will it look like on your cv in years to come jump at it


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

there are definetly people your age mainly people that have been living there for a few years some do go back to there own country to go to uni but some stay there and go to uni or work


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you a man or a woman?

If you are a woman I can introduce to other women you age, or there partners for that matter. I know lots of people your age, you should be fine if you are the socialble sort.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

AdamU said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 20 years old.
> 
> The main potential issue holding me back is that I cannot foresee there being many ex pats in my age range living in Dubai.


****** the young.....what about us old farts considering the move?? is anyone worried about us??


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Adam, 

Im 20, I was 19 when I moved over here, alone  been here near enough 10 months now.


----------



## AdamU (Jan 13, 2009)

The main reason it was a concern is because I'd only have one colleague over there.

Thanks a lot for the feed back, that sorts the main thing that was holding me back.

patience, I'm male.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess the first place to start is at work., but you get around and start knowing people very easily.

But I could introduce you to people e.t.c, all my friends e.t.c...... its no problem.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are loads of cool people out here. Admitedly, most of my friends are in the mid 20s to mid 30s but we did have a 21 year old hanging out with us last year (she went home ). I'm sure that you will meet loads of cool people; you just have to be open-minded to all the cultures and nationalities and make an effort to get out and about. There are so many things to do out here that I would be so bold as to say that it is impossible for you not to make friends!

P.S You have to be 21 to be able to drink, so getting into bars will be a problem, especially if you look quite young. Some places ask IDs from everyone - I'm 26 and I ain't kidding myself - I do not look 21 but every now and then, I do get asked for ID!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I use fake ID lol.... works great i have had it since is was 17 and went to Amsterdam


----------



## AdamU (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 21 at the beginning of March, which would be around the time I'd be coming over so that's not really a problem. Good job for the ID though, because I do look quite young lol.

My company does call accounting systems for mostly hotels and some of the commercial companies, which means I wouldn't have any colleagues as such to meet.

I'm sure it would all be fine though, it was just playing on my mind a bit. Thanks for the info, it's made me feel a lot more comfortable about saying yes to the job.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

adam = male im guessing!!!!


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> adam = male im guessing!!!!


LOL One sleep deprived mother!


----------



## burkesterqc (Jan 13, 2009)

AdamU said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 20 years old and have been offered a new role within my current company, which would involve a move to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Adam, 

I am 28, which I know is a bit older (you may even say old!!) but I have a few friends (and know of friends of friends) that work in the UAE who are in their early / mid twenties..so I think you would be fine and as you say if you don't like it you can always come home - what have you got to lose!! 

Good luck

Lindsay


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

*18 & 19 year olds*

Keep an eye on the following discussion, people 18 and 19 are replying. You can try and get in touch with them when you arrive.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8-social-activities-18-year-old-daughter.html


----------

